# Autosleeper Nuevo squeak above passengers seat



## edgarscot (Apr 13, 2009)

Some of the problems with my Nuevo Classis ES 2008 are still not resolved and I now have an annoying squeak above the passengers seat. It sounds like something rubbing on a "polystyrene" surface. Has anyone ever taken out the small "triangular" shelf above where the cutain rail is. Do they glue panels on as well as screw?
ED


----------

